# Tháp giải nhiệt nước Tashin TSN Teco Xuong Minh 40RT



## quangtc0004 (25/11/20)

Tháp giải nhiệt 40RT- Tháp giải nhiệt nước TSN 40RT- Tháp giải nhiệt Tashin TSN 40RT là dạng tháp giải nhiệt - Tháp làm mát nước 40RT thông dụng nhưng được sử lý không gây tiếng ồn, dùng cho những nơi gần khu dân cư hay nơi có giới hạn tiếng ồn - hotline: 0913201426






Công ty Xương Minh nhập khẩu, cung cấp và lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt 40RT, tháp giải nhiệt nước 40RT, tháp giải nhiệt tashin 40RT có công suất giải nhiệt 156000kcal/hr - lưu lượng nước giải nhiệt 31,2m3/h ,linh kiện tháp giải nhiệt nước các chủng loại Toàn Quốc, hãy liên hệ ngay với chủng tôi khi quý khách có nhu cầu :





Sơ đồ lắp đặt *tháp giải nhiệt nước tashin* TSN 40RT.

THÔNG SỐ KỸ THUẬT THÁP GIẢI NHIỆT NƯỚC TASHIN TSN
Kích thước(DxH) : 1830x1950 m/m
Trọng lượng : 219 kg
Đường ống : 80 m/m
Khả năng làm mát : 195000 kcal/Hr
Công suất động cơ : 1 HP
Lưu lượng gió : 280 m3/phút
Lưu lượng nước : 520 l/phút






Tháp giải nhiệt được ứng dụng cho các ngành như sau:
+ Ngành điện lạnh : Điều hòa, đông lạnh, nước đá…
+ Ngành nhựa : Máy ép nhựa, bao bì nhựa…
+ Ngành thủy hải sản : Chế biến thủy sản…
+ Ngành luyện kim : Thép, nhôm …
+ Ngành dược phẩm.
+ Ngành cáp điện.
• Và các ngành khác : chế biến đồ uống có cồn, máy nén khí, máy phát điện, xử lý nước…

[VIDEO]




*Tháp giải nhiệt Tashin* được làm sản xuất bằng các chất liệu đặc biệt và gia công từ keo và sợi thủy tinh nên không thấm nước, chịu nhiệt tốt, chống ăn mòn, bền bỉ với thời gian, chân tháp cũng bằng chất liệu đặc biệt liền với khung tháp nên rất chắc chắn và dễ vận chuyển, xê dịch, không gỉ sét, vì vậy giảm được chi phí bảo trì bảo dưỡng tháp.

*Tháp giải nhiệt Tashin là thiết bị làm giảm nhiệt độ của nước, giảm xả thải, tiết kiệm được chi phí sản xuất và thân thiện với môi trường.*

*Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh* chuyên phân phối và lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt - linh kiện tháp giải nhiệt Tashin, *máy bơm teco*, tháp giải nhiệt tashin, motor teco chính hãng giá tốt nhất. Để được biết thêm chi tiết và tư vấn lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt - Cooling Tower quý khách vui lòng liên hệ :

*Công ty TNHH Thương mại Xương Minh - Hotline*: 0913201426
*Địa chỉ VPGD*: Nhà số 3, đường 2.2, khu SHOP HOUSE, khu đô thị GAMUDA GARDENS, đường Nam Dư, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
*Điện thoại*: (04) 62620101; 62620443; 62620445 - *Fax*: (04) 62620447
*Email*: *daothanhbinh66@gmail.com - xuongminhcongty@gmail.com
Website 1: www.motorteco.vn - Website 2: www.thapgiainhiettashin.vn*


----------

